# Equestrian tv guide



## jenz87 (20 July 2012)

Sorry if this has been done before, but i cant find anything online.

What channels will the equestrian events be shown on?
We are holding a olympics party on the saturday that eventing dressage is on, and i cant find it shown anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## smashed (20 July 2012)

Similar thread on the first page of the same subforum 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=547126


----------

